# Win 10 Installation hängt, und stellt automatisch altes Windows wieder her



## Eselers (31. Juli 2015)

*Win 10 Installation hängt, und stellt automatisch altes Windows wieder her*

Hallo Leute, heute wollte ich das neue Windows installieren, erst hatte ich nur die Meldung in der Taskleiste, dass ich eine Benachrichtigung erhalte, wenn der download bereit sei.
Nach ein wenig Recherche im Internetz habe ich folgenes gefunden: Ich muss in dass Verzeichnis navigieren und den kompletten Ordner Inhalt löschen -> C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download

Gesagt getan, anschließend habe ich die cmd.exe als Administrator ausgeführt und folgenden Befehl eingegeben: wuauclt.exe /updatenow 

Nach der Eingabe kam auch die Meldung dass Windows 10 heruntergeladen wird. (ca. 2GB?)
Nachdem das Update fertig war hab ich die Option gewählt, dass das Update angewendet werden soll. Anschließend startete der PC neu, und es kam die Win 10 Installation, Fortschritt ging bis ca. 35%, PC wurde automatisch neugestartet, und es ging normal weiter, 75% ein erneuter neustart. Vor den jeweiligen Neustart war der Bildschirm immer ein paar Minuten schwarz.

Nachdem das Update weiter ging von 75% aus, hing er bei 84% fest, nach einiger Zeit wurde der Bildschirm wieder schwarz, und ich habe mir gedacht, dass der PC wieder neugestartet wird, da ja eine Anmerkung dort war, dass der PC beim Update mehrmals neugestartet wird.

Allerdings blieb der Bildschirm länger schwarz als sonst, nach ca. 1 Stunde hat sich dann was getan, erst kam das Win 10 Symbol, wie bei den beiden anderen Neustart, und ich dachte jetzt geht es weiter, allerdings kam dann unten die Meldung, die ältere Windows Version werde wieder hergestellt.

1 Min später war ich wieder auf meinen gewöhnlichen Win 7 Desktop.

Ich Updateverlauf steht folgendes: Upgrade auf Windows 10 Home Status: Fehlgeschlagen mit den Fehlerdetails: Code 8007002C


Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht, und kann mir hier weiterhelfen?

MfG


EDIT: Es hängt genau bei Gesamt 84%, Konfiguration 36%


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 Installation hängt, und stellt automatisch altes Windows wieder her*

Hast du ganz sicher vorher dein Win7 ganz geupdated? Also auch alle optionalen Updates durchgeführt?


----------



## Eselers (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 Installation hängt, und stellt automatisch altes Windows wieder her*

Müssen denn vorher alle Updates auf Windows 7 installiert sein? Denn ich habe 2 Optionale Updates,  die allerdings fehlschlagen bevor überhaupt irgendwas heruntergeladen wird. mit dem Fehlercode 80070103
1. Update : BenQ - LCD - BenQ GL2760
2. Update : Intel - Other hardware - Intel(R) Management Engine Interface


MfG

EDIT: Habe nochmal nach Updates suchen lassen, und jetzt sind keine Updates verfügbar-.


----------



## Eselers (1. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 Installation hängt, und stellt automatisch altes Windows wieder her*

Keiner da der helfen kann?


----------



## JimSim3 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 Installation hängt, und stellt automatisch altes Windows wieder her*



Eselers schrieb:


> Keiner da der helfen kann?



Gibt keine Garantien...
Ich hatte bei einer Installation auch BSOD mit DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE und danach das zurücksetzen auf die alte Windows Installation.
Bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:
1) Alle Treiber auf den neusten Stand bringen.
2) Den Autostart aufzuräumen und alles rauszunehmen was nicht unbedingt notwendig ist.
3) Das Upgrade über USB Win 10 Medium zu starten anstatt über das Windows Update.

Danach hatte ich zwar trotzdem ein BSOD während des Neustarts, die Installation lief allerdings danach durch. Woran es nun genau lag kann ich nicht sagen. Ich vermute, das einfach Treiber fehlen, bzw. einige Treiber die ich unter Win 8.1 benutzt habe nicht kompatibel mit Win 10 sind. (Nachträgliche Installation schlug ebenfalls fehl)

Woran es genau liegt ist aber schwer zu sagen. Man sollte versuchen Win 7 / 8 vor dem Upgrade auf einen möglichst "reinen" Zustand zu bringen. Im schlimmsten Fall brauch es eine Neuinstallation von Win 7 / 8 bevor man das Upgrade durchführen kann... Oder man wartet erstmal. Vielleicht kommt in den folgenden Wochen / Monaten noch ein entsprechender Fix dafür.


----------



## Mindmachine (16. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 Installation hängt, und stellt automatisch altes Windows wieder her*

Ich wollte heute auch mal endlich updaten von Win7/64 , auch bei mir ein Installationsabbruch mit der Fehlermeldung 8007025D-2000C "unbekannter Fehler" .
Danach wollte ich nochmals starten aber der Updater will die kompletten Daten nochmal laden....
Da kommt einen die Meldung "Sie können sich entspannt zurücklehnen" bei der Installation schon fast wieder witzig vor ......


----------

